# who all has made a flashlight from scratch



## Axkiker (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey who all has made a flashlight from scratch.

I dont yet have a lathe so I cant yet try it. I have a milling machine which is wonderful however some things you just cant do without a lathe. Once I pick up a lathe I want to attempt a flashlight making project.


----------



## lightmyway (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a custom flashlight,2 AW C cells, DBS reflector and pill.


----------



## lightmyway (Jan 15, 2009)

Here it is assembled waiting for a switch.Next step will be anodizing.I had to learn to cut both internal and external threads and knurling,so it was a learning project,and i got my inspiration from candlepower forums.


----------



## Rob M (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a miniature flashlight I made in brass:





By robm at 2007-03-21

It has glow in the dark features (the LED glows when off, which is visible through three tiny windows around the front, also the button glows) and runs off 3.0v or 3.7v 1/2 AA lithium batteries. It has two light levels and a strobe provided by an Inova Microlight chip.





By robm at 2007-03-21

It's not a flamethrower but it is perfect for indoors at nighttime which is what I wanted it for.

Here's my lathe:





By robm, shot with DC-8600 at 2007-03-20

It's a 1942 Myford Drummond made for the British government during World War 2. There are one or two bits missing (like changewheels for threading and screwcutting) but as I am a learner and it was very cheap it is ideal for me! I love old machines.

Rob M


----------



## Data (Jan 16, 2009)

Axkiker said:


> Hey who all has made a flashlight from scratch.
> 
> I dont yet have a lathe so I cant yet try it. I have a milling machine which is wonderful however some things you just cant do without a lathe. Once I pick up a lathe I want to attempt a flashlight making project.



Hmmm, I don't know, you might be able to do something with a mill. :wave:


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 16, 2009)

Data said that because he made a very successful light on a CNC mill.

You can achive some very pleasant shapes with a mill. If you use standard threads you can use taps and dies to easily make a small light with a barrel and a head that screws in.


I have made a few lights. It's a great experience.











Daniel


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Axkiker said:


> Hey who all has made a flashlight from scratch.



Its very satisfying to turn up a flashlight on a lathe.

This is my latest, ( bottom light in pic ). If you are interested in more info,
click my link in sig.


----------



## Axkiker (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I would love to have a CNC mill. Actually one of my future plans is to build a cnc router table. 


I agree I could probably hack something up on my manual milling machine. However I just dont think I would be able to do the things I want to do. Such as thread cutting and knurling. Not to mention that I just dont have enough tooling. 

It kills me to even say I dont have enough tooling because I have thousands of dollars worth. It seems like it never ends.

I would love to come across an old atlas or maybe south bend lathe. I saw the restoration pics on another thread and it got me thinking how much fun it would be to do that.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not too skilled & don't have too many resources, but does this count:


----------



## DocD (Jan 17, 2009)

very very good LOL what the run time and is it your EDC


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that a high CRI kitchen match?


----------



## HarryN (Jan 17, 2009)

I have built about 2 and one in progress.

The first one was more of a mod and really done by Gadget Lover as part of my introduction. (Thanks). 

The second was done with a mill.

The third (body only so far) is with a mill.

Just MHO, but if you have a mill, just fix it up a little more to reduce backlash, and then put cnc controls on it. This can really help reduce the number of tools you need, and you can make lights that are just not possible on a lathe.

Do a search for cnc forums and you will find all you need. They are just as active as cpf.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 17, 2009)

I have made a couple from scratch and even had the pleasure of having some optics and other components made for me and based on my design. When I first joined CPF, the activity was mostly modding existing lights and often with simple tools found in the garage. I think it is really cool that the community has grown in this area as it has and that there are some who have become introduced to Materials,Mechanical and Machining as a result of their interest in flashlights! :thumbsup: There is an appreciation and satisfaction to be had in making one of your own that is well worth the price of admission, IMHO.

Some of us were introduced to creating and machining as a result of membership here and now we have members joining who have vast experience in the field of machining and materials and they are lending their expertise to us while they in turn are learning some of the considerations specific to flashlights and the electronics.

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Jan 17, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> I have made a couple from scratch and even had the pleasure of having some optics and other components made for me and based on my design. When I first joined CPF, the activity was mostly modding existing lights and often with simple tools found in the garage. I think it is really cool that the community has grown in this area as it has and that there are some who have become introduced to Materials,Mechanical and Machining as a result of their interest in flashlights! :thumbsup: There is an appreciation and satisfaction to be had in making one of your own that is well worth the price of admission, IMHO.
> 
> Some of us were introduced to creating and machining as a result of membership here and now we have members joining who have vast experience in the field of machining and materials and they are lending their expertise to us while they in turn are learning some of the considerations specific to flashlights and the electronics.
> 
> Cool stuff! :thumbsup:



Well said. As a total newbie to machining, it is has been a great experience here in the forums learning from so many good folks here. I would have never though that learning machining "remotely" was possible, but here I am with my 3rd lathe since joining the forums :twothumbs

Will


----------



## Lyndon (Jan 17, 2009)

Why can't you make a flashlight in your mill?
I use my mini mill as a lathe all the time: just today I used it to make a handle for a simple LED milling light. Turned one end 1/8" dia and threaded 8-32 and turned the other end 3/8 to be clamped in a dial indicator holder. The light itself is three stars mounted on an aluminum block powered from 12V. The handle screws into the side of the block.

I have successfully turned metal up to .75" dia held in a mill collet. With an adapter to hold a small chuck I could do even larger. I use lathe tools either held in a vise, or I also have a holder I made for 1/4" lathe bits.

I haven't made a flashlight in the mill yet, but the only thing stopping me is time and higher priority projects.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sigman said:


> I'm not too skilled & don't have too many resources, but does this count:



I didn't see any o-rings. Is it waterproof?


----------



## Morelite (Jan 17, 2009)

Sigman said:


> I'm not too skilled & don't have too many resources, but does this count:


 Looks like it might overheat, I think you need better heatsinking. :naughty:


----------



## Illum (Jan 17, 2009)

this thread, if successful in grabbing all of CPF's attention will yield a number of CPFers who owns mills or lathes.

I've made flashlights using plastic enclosures, 10mm white LEDs in clusters, a boost circuit, and one freaking AAA before...but I can't seem to find it


----------



## Sigman (Jan 18, 2009)

I do have to apologize and say I really didn't mean to do any thread "trashing" - just inserting a little levity. I truly respect those who have the skills to produce the creations we've had presented to us around these hallways. If I had the money, space, & time I'd get a lathe & start dabbling myself.

HOWEVER, until & if that opportunity ever presents itself, I'll have to stick to admiring & appreciating the art of others. 

I will say though to those who have asked...Sorry, that light is one of a kind. Made it sometime back & posted it here in these hallways at that time. No runtimes, reviews, or testing have ever taken place. It's only for an emergency!


----------



## griff (Jan 18, 2009)

DocD said:


> very very good LOL what the run time and is it your EDC



Reminds me of my first.......


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2009)

You can make a custom flashlight with a mill, no doubts about it, or you can use the mill as a lathe, not as strightforward but it can do the job if a mill is all you have. You are just limited by the diameter you can hold in your spindle, but with an ER40 collet for example you can hold an inch! plenty enough to set your creativity free

Or you can use ingenuity and reuse items, there are plenty of designs that use altoids cans, water pipes etc.

And don't forget to post photos 


Pablo


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 19, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> I have made a couple from scratch ...



Methinks that this might just be an understatement :naughty:

I've made a couple of semi-disposable incan lights with brass pipe and fittings from the plumbing section of the local hardware store, and a couple of bulbs from their electronics isle. Costs about 5-10 bucks for an extra heavy-duty, albeit not at all pretty flashlight. They're nice for taking on hunting trips as a light you don't really care if you lose


----------



## broadgage (Jan 21, 2009)

I made an HID pocket lamp, but that used a ready made diecast aluminium box, not machined from scratch, so perhaps does not count?

Uses 11 cells, each AA size NiMiH , 2.2A/H , and a Welch Aleyn ballast and MR11 metal halide lamp.
Is fan cooled, not vented to the outside, but to avoid internal hot spots, the whole case gets warm.
The cells are charged in situ from an external charger, via a jack.

I made this some years ago, before pocket HIDS were available, it certainly fits in a large pocket.


----------



## unnerv (Jan 21, 2009)

I have not done one from scratch for quite some time but here is a pic of my 1st, a cr2 light






And my second, 3 luxeon V's in one big head


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 21, 2009)

Unnerv forgot to mention that he inspired a dozen bay area flashaholics to take up machining. I count myself in that group. He really does some nice work.

I can also tell you that his second light was REALLY bright. He made the whole thing, including the switch. When I turned it upside down to look at the head, gravity pulled the batteries against the switch contacts and POOF! Instant blindness. Several other folks at that party did the same thing.  He has since rectified that problem.

Daniel


----------



## jasonck08 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have the tools and materials to make one from scratch. But here is one I made of PVC. 






It's about 2k lumens. Uses a 50W Osram tracklight bulb and runs off 5x 18650's in a 1/2" tube. For people who don't have the money or tools I'd recomend playing around with PVC. It's a lot of fun! And its dirt cheap! 2k lumen hotwire for $10 in parts?


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 21, 2009)

I suspect my first "custom light" was on the order of 50 years ago! Might have been flint-striker guts out of a lighter for stomping San Diego storm drains or zinc/carbon batt's plus replacement lamps from the local hardware store. I started the fascination at the age of ~10!

DAMN! LED's happened c1999, and then Luxeons in ~2001-2. (Pls forgive defective memory- getting olde is a *****!) A golden age of HBLED's ensued! 

LED Efficiencies keep improving, and with them, runtimes and brightness! 

We are in a new age where NIGHT doesn't matter that much!

Larry


----------



## s4biturbo (Jan 24, 2009)

Sigman said:


> I'm not too skilled & don't have too many resources, but does this count:



beamshots plz...


----------



## Alan B (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. This thread triggered a memory I had forgotten about for a long, long time. Eons ago, at a young age I made my first flashlight from a Bandaid box, a 6V bayonet socket and bulb, a slide switch and a 9V battery. An overdriven hotwire!!!! Never instaflashed any bulbs, but it was quite bright for a small light with a fairly short runtime. Definitely a floodlight with the open bulb. Wonder if it is buried in some box in the garage still. Probably not.

-- Alan


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 25, 2009)

Howsabout a "Flat" light... 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212213

That Handmade one took awhile


----------

